# NEED HELP FOR BOX BUILD!!!!



## SERENITY_SOUNDZ (Dec 27, 2009)

i need a banging box design for these 2 8" subs the box is going in a 1997 chevy s-10 blazer so i have plenty of room i am looking for low end extention most of all... thanks guys!!!!!



OEM3163 8" CLARION SUPER WOOFER 30 oz. Vented magnet, 1 1/2" voice coil, 2 ohm, 125 W. RMS, 1" Butyl Surround, 30-2kHz, Poly Dust Cap, Poly MICA Cone, Flat Spider 

Re 1.5 ohm
Vas 21 liters
Fs 31.5
Qms 9.256
Qes 0.339
Qts 0.327
BL 8.2746
Sd 0.213 square meters
Cms 325.91 uM/N
91.8dB at 2.83V
Le 1.62mH at 1kHz
Mms 78.2 gr


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you tried a square box?


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

yo, I will help you out, whats up


----------

